# When is Christmas over for you?



## debodun (Dec 12, 2015)

When do you feel Christmas is over?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2015)

New Years.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2015)

Same as above. New Year's Day.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, New Year's Eve is hubby's birthday. Then New Years Day we usually have a special dinner. Next day it's time to start putting everything away.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2015)

When I go back to work, after Christmas day...which this year will be the 28th ..


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2015)

Some years, it has been over about three weeks _before_ Christmas - lol.


----------



## Pam (Dec 12, 2015)

5th January - the day my grandson goes back to school.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2015)

Somewhere around 1999


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2015)

In years past, we had a six foot tree, a five foot tree, then a small three footer. This year, this tree goes back in the box til next year. Easy out, easy up. That and the wreath on the door go away on the 1st. 
Just noticed wife's feet. I'll keep those.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2015)

Pappy said:


> In years past, we had a six foot tree, a five foot tree, then a small three footer. This year, this tree goes back in the box til next year. Easy out, easy up. That and the wreath on the door go away on the 1st.
> Just noticed wife's feet. I'll keep those.



That is very lovely Pappy, the whole room looks very nice..... Wait a minute, whose feet are those propped up in the chair?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2015)

Before it begins.  Bah Humbug...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That is very lovely Pappy, the whole room looks very nice..... Wait a minute, whose feet are those propped up in the chair?



That would be the other half. I think she was in her Jamie's.


----------

